# Veteran Metro North Conductor Killed



## AlanB (Mar 11, 2004)

> Metro-North officials were investigating what caused an accident in the Stamford rail yard that killed a veteran conductor Wednesday.
> Robert Ard Jr., a 46-year-old father of two daughters ages 11 and 13, was lining up cars for the Wednesday morning run to Grand Central Terminal in New York City when a train slammed into him.


The full story from WMBC Newschannel 4.


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Mar 12, 2004)

I think the two daughters are sad now because this 46 year old father was killed by a MTA Metro North Train.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm sure they are sad. Having your father go to work and never come home is a would be very upsetting to anyone.

This is a very sad story and a great tragedy.


----------



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Mar 12, 2004)

Lost a Brother


----------

